#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-12
<Shinji_> o_o
<Shinji_> Hola o_o
<Shinji_> ¿Alguien sabe cual es el servidor irc de este canal?
<Shinji_> m4v, pleia2, ubuntulo1 :(
<Shinji_> ah, ya vi
<aeShinji> Al fin, uno que no haya tomando
<aeShinji> Ehm... Hola
<aeShinji> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfFfqMR6uK0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<aeShinji> No, no me equivoque, veanlo =(
<aeShinji> Aqui son mas callados que... Nerds en una fiesta =(
<aeShinji> :(!
<DiegoTc> ping PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> k tal
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<DiegoTc> aki
<DiegoTc> cuantas horas faltan para la reunion¿?
<PabloRubianes> no se a que hora es...
<DiegoTc> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> esta semana empeze a trabajar y no se ni donde vivo...
<PabloRubianes> espero asentarme  en unos dias :P
<aeShinji> =/ me acabo de sentir monumentalmente ignorado
<PabloRubianes> aeShinji: por? el video esta bueno pero este no es un canal offtopic
<aeShinji> Pense no habría problema dado que no hay un topic en este momento y porque... bueno, no hubo ninguna respuesta al respecto =|
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que hacer un canal offtopic, en realidad aca cuando no hay evento funciona classroom_ES
<PabloRubianes> y hay una reunion en unas horas creo...
<m4v> aeShinji: aquí es para dar clases, #ubuntu-es-offtopic es para charlar
<aeShinji> =O
<aeShinji> Siendo así, lamento el offtopic
<m4v> este canal se tendría que cerrar cuando no se están dando cursos, siempre entra alguno a preguntar por soporte
<m4v> y desactivar el link del webchat en el wiki o cambiarle el canal
<m4v> y usar #ubuntu-es-locos para las reuniones, finalmente metieron a ubuntulog en el canal (3 meses después que lo solicité)
<PabloRubianes> este canal estaba en mute no se quien toquetio
<m4v> bueno, nose si cerrar, porque lo mismo pasa con -chat, seguramente con desactivar el link del wiki alcanza
<m4v> o poner un bot que avise cuando no hay cursos
<m4v> aeShinji: vos como llegaste a este canal?
<aeShinji> m4v, por medio del Google group de UbuntuDF
<m4v> uh, ni los conozco :P
<m4v> entonces sacando el link no va a servir, le pregunto  nhandler a ver si se puede hacer que ClaseBot avise cuando no hay clases y que indique cuales son los canales de soporte y charla
<DiegoTc> buenas
<IngForigua> DiegoTc: hola
<DiegoTc> IngForigua, ya se hacerca la hora
<IngForigua> si en 5 min
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-09-06
<keneedveboot> buenas tardes saludos desde venezuela
<keneedveboot> alguien me puede ayudar
